# First Pics!!!



## SarahRides (Nov 20, 2011)

Yay! Could it be? I get to be the first one to post pics! Here are my adventures in Cheese making this weeekend. The one already made is a monterey jack (now it's just sitting to dry). The one in the press in a cheddar I just made today. These were made from raw milk I picked up from a local farm yesterday. The MJ will age until the spring, the cheddar I'm probably going to let age a year or so.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2011)

It is only fair that you post first, when you commented in the what are you going thread, I thought, I did this over a year ago and so want to do it again. So your post gave me the idea to talk to Wade about setting up a cheese forum, I know djsteve has been wanting to make cheese as well.

So, you are now going to inspire us to get off our backsides and get a move on it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

The only way I am going to et inspired is if all of you send me a pce of cheese!!! LOL


----------



## SarahRides (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't promise that it will make it to you Wade! Might get a little stinky on the way!

I've only made a few others, a gouda, a colby, herbed farmhouse cheddar and a few batches of mozzarella. I started the cheese around the same time as the wine........obviously the wine making took off a lot quicker! The cheese goes great with it too!


----------



## Angelina (Nov 20, 2011)

Sarah your MJ cheese looks really good!!! I had considered making cheese too about the same time I was considering making wine. Long story short the wine won. So I will have to wait till I am good at making wine before I venture into making cheese. It does seem like a good pair making cheese and wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2011)

Sarah thanks for sharing the pictures. I wish I had the time but my wife would kill me if I started another obsession.


----------



## SarahRides (Nov 20, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah thanks for sharing the pictures. I wish I had the time but my wife would kill me if I started another obsession.



My husband would have too if I had bought the kit...........I think that's why my brother bought it for me!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 20, 2011)

Sarah, looks really good. How/where will you age the cheese? Good job!


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2011)

U have A cool brother... What's in it for him.....LOL


----------



## SarahRides (Nov 20, 2011)

Rocky: You are supposed to age the cheese in the same climate as wine, around 55 degrees. I have a spare fridge in the basement which I keep at it's warmest setting and just keep it in there.

Tom: My brother gets to try out a few things I make once in a while, every so often I share! He is a pretty avid homebrewer so we trade off what we have made.


----------



## wvbrewer (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats some good looking cheese.. We have looked at those kits too. You never know it maybe in our future after seeing what you can make..


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks fabulous! 

I looked into making some feta from goats milk but I couldn't find any fresh, only the UP at the store. I know its out there just need to hit up the (larger) farmers market's in the area I guess. Also looked into making Sirene but still haven't given it a go. Someday though.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

Mmm cheese


----------

